# Show Me Your DIAMONDS!!



## sweetangel (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm just interested to see the different colours and pattern variations in diamonds. So post ur diamond pics. Now i know there will be people with opinions as to the validity of some diamonds but this is purely a picture thread so please keep ur intergrade/hybrid comments to yourself Thanx guys and let the pictures fly!!


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## themightyfinn (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice sweetangel, how old?


----------



## Jakee (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## sweetangel (Apr 13, 2008)

umm... im not sure. i forgot to ask the breeder when i got it and i havent got around to ringing him lol. i will very soon thought.  silly me!


----------



## djfreshy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats one smart looking animal repz!


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice intergrade jake


----------



## nervous (Apr 13, 2008)

here are my girls, that dark 1 was ment to be a male, but i just sexed it last night and found out it was a female(not impressed), but i dont mind to bad as she is stunning.
now im just keeping my fingers crossed i can find a male for them.

enjoy the pics:
my gosford girl:




my un know locality girl:




and some pics of them together to show the colour differance:













OOOO yeh and if anyone is selling a male adult PLEASE PLEASE give me a pm, iam willing to spend good money for the right diamond .

cheers


----------



## blake_814 (Apr 13, 2008)

After a shed:


----------



## Lukey47 (Apr 13, 2008)

heres my diamonds


----------



## [email protected]$ (Apr 13, 2008)

nice Lukey47 very pretty


----------



## ishka (Apr 13, 2008)

That first Diamond is stunning Nervous... mind me asking who bred it?

Cheers,
Ish


----------



## nervous (Apr 13, 2008)

ishka said:


> That first Diamond is stunning Nervous... mind me asking who bred it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Ish



i was told by the previous owner it was bred by bob whithey (spelling). who is big guy on this site


----------



## spazzakazza (Apr 13, 2008)

*My diamond*

My Diamond Steve


----------



## spazzakazza (Apr 13, 2008)

Oops here he is


----------



## MatE (Apr 13, 2008)

My male diamond.


----------



## bjbk18 (Apr 13, 2008)

*diamonds*

here are a few of mine. enjoy


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 13, 2008)

............


----------



## crush the turtle (Apr 13, 2008)

these are phone pics so it doesnt really show heer off that well


----------



## crush the turtle (Apr 13, 2008)

oh and the one we lost a few months back lol




enjoy


----------



## pandora_pythons (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow...some very nice Diamonds on here.

Here are two of mine:

Male - 3 years old



Female - 2 years old


----------



## mr black (Apr 13, 2008)

Three of mine


----------



## jaih (Apr 14, 2008)

my 1


----------



## falnyet (Apr 14, 2008)

My little boy Pansy


----------



## Jess (Apr 14, 2008)

jaih - is that a cat in the pics with yours? Is that really such a good idea? I love cats but i'd never let a cat near any of my babies.... Just my opinion  nice diamonds by the way everyone (especially MatE) :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 14, 2008)

Jess said:


> jaih - is that a cat in the pics with yours? Is that really such a good idea?


 
He has to feed it something! 

(Jokes) I believe it's a dog??


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 14, 2008)

Yay what awesome diamonds!!

More pics please everyone!!


----------



## stealbullets (Apr 15, 2008)

*2yr diamond, 4 feet*

my 2 yr old female diamond, 4 feet, 120cms......great temp, never bitten, she had a great personality, quiet, but not when she is keen for a feed, i let her snoop around for a night or 2, then feed her at night, mostly..........she doesnt look as yellow in these pix now, as i had to shink them


----------



## sharpy (Apr 16, 2008)

Here are my pics for show. 5 yrs old and NEVER bitten me. LOL


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 16, 2008)

my 4yr old


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 23, 2008)

blake_184, how old is ur diamond?


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 23, 2008)

btw spazzakazza, beautiful diamond!


----------



## Pythline08 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow doesnt your dog care there is a snake close by!!!


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 24, 2008)

i love every ones diamonds they are all beautifull snakes (not to mention diamonds are my fav python)


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 24, 2008)

This is the baby I'm getting on the 3rd of May.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Apr 24, 2008)

this is also my diamond hatchling arriving shortly


----------



## flick_059 (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautifull Diamonds all well done 

I have just recently (today :lol put a deposit on a beautifull little hatchy hope to have her home in about 2 weeks with Pics to come!!!


----------



## zulu (Apr 24, 2008)

*re Show*

Heres some pics i took a month or so ago of few,ive probably posted them before.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm more a lizard kind of guy in my current reincarnation, but I did succumb to a yearly pair recently. Can only provide a picture of one as the other is about to shed, but they are both very similar in colouration


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 24, 2008)

some more pics of my little guy


----------



## jase75 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh he is so cute Sweetangel !!!!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, here's a diamond for you. Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Jonny (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is a picture of my girl. 

I have her hatchlings for sale at the moment.


----------



## Stimsoni (Apr 25, 2008)

*Diamond*

here isa shot of my girl


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 27, 2008)

themightyfinn said:


> very nice sweetangel, how old?



lol i finally got round to asking the breeder how old he is and he said they hatched on the 1st of Feb so he is almost 3 months and about 50-60cm long. Apparently that pretty big?? I'm not sure though. he's feeding on 1 fuzzy a week. does this sound about right for his age and size? it makes a nice lump in his belly which most have said is a good indication and hes coming up to his next shed soon,so will have more pics very soon


----------



## dee4 (Apr 27, 2008)

A few pics taken last Sunday by some guests.


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 27, 2008)

wow what great shots!!
how old is ur diamond?


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 27, 2008)

Sweetangel - I love that third picture! The way you can see the tree(?) relfected in its eye is great!


----------



## dee4 (Apr 27, 2008)

3 different snakes mate, 1st is a female, 2nd & 3rd males & all 4 yer olds.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 27, 2008)

Three blinding Diamonds dee4.


----------



## Bugsy (Apr 27, 2008)

My lil man, Snappy.


----------



## Armand (Apr 27, 2008)

im on my sisters laptop so i dont have any pics on here but here is a link that shows my 2 diamonds.. the female is a high yellow and the black one is the male.. http://www.aussiepythons.com/gallery/image/2060


----------



## cockney red (Apr 27, 2008)

My most recent aquisition. ps previous owners photo. Tonk.


----------



## Love_snakes (Apr 27, 2008)

kik i think i like lukeys the best  naah hahaha i like them all .


----------



## Armand (Apr 27, 2008)

there are some real nice diamonds on here.. there are so many different colours and patterns which make is such a wonderful species.. nice diamonds everyone!


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 27, 2008)

thats exactly why i started the thread... to see all the wonderful different colours
cant wait till my little one gets all his lovely colours

keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 27, 2008)

A little black and white bred by serpenttongue


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW!! i want a black and white one
thats amazing


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 27, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> A little black and white bred by serpenttongue



Absolutely beautiful. I'd love to get a B&W


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 27, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I'd love to get a B&W


 
Thanks!
Where stoked with her too.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (May 25, 2008)

wow everyone is so lucky to have these guys!


----------



## maxdamillion (May 25, 2008)

*male dimond 4 sale*

i got a beauty ,a male diamond,sex buy vet last checked by vet 20.5 all good 0404241638 sydney licence required [email protected]


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 25, 2008)

very dark compared to others(posted before)


----------



## TRIMACO (May 25, 2008)

This is my new girl Candie she is 3 months old.


----------



## adazz (May 25, 2008)

How old are yours reptilegirl_jordan ?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 25, 2008)

adazz said:


> How old are yours reptilegirl_jordan ?


5,6 and 7


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 26, 2008)

my b&w 5yo boy and my b&y 6yo girl


----------



## krissy78 (May 26, 2008)

beautiful diamonds every1


----------



## SunRiseReptiles (May 27, 2008)

Great to see all those diamonds. This is my black and white female. I´ll shoot some pics of my male later.

Cheers Mark


----------



## TRIMACO (May 28, 2008)

Simon those are some great looking diamonds you have there, they make beautiful babies. Cheers.


----------



## sharyn (Jun 3, 2008)

*Here's my baby!!!!*

Here's my baby!!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 3, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Three blinding Diamonds dee4.


 
Yeah, i reckon! They kick butt!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 3, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> very dark compared to others(posted before)


 
Awesome diamonds. I love 'em dark.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 3, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Awesome diamonds. I love 'em dark.


thanks,there great snakes


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 3, 2008)

This is another diamond i have.
View attachment 54233


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 4, 2008)

One i bred back in 1998.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 4, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> One i bred back in 1998.


very nice


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 4, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> One i bred back in 1998.


 
She looks nice mate!
Hope mine turn out as nice as her!


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jun 4, 2008)

that is one awesome diamond serpenttongue! i love the black and white ones


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 4, 2008)

can the mods please close this thread it's making my drool too much 

seriously though some drop dead gorgeous animals here. my first thought for my first snake was a diamond, but i opted for smaller, but this has got me thinking maybe i could get away with one.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 4, 2008)

Typical Illawarra diamond.


----------



## slinky1976 (Jun 6, 2008)

heres my male. about 4 years old. i got a nice female too, about the same age , ill try and get a pic of her tonight.


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 6, 2008)

heres mine:

male






female


----------



## Khagan (Jun 6, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> heres mine



I like your male, it looks like a nice gold/bronze colour, or is that just the lighting?


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 6, 2008)

Khagan said:


> I like your male, it looks like a nice gold/bronze colour, or is that just the lighting?




He has the slightest bit of yellow running through him, it gives him that 'look' 
When you look closley at him, its like tiny yellow 'dots' in the middle of his scales.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 9, 2008)

One more.


----------



## junglecarpet (Jun 13, 2008)

Close up of Ditty


----------

